# Bump on her nose - looking for input please!



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I've just noticed in the last day or two that Luna has a bit of a bump on the top of her nose. It in't very big, and it doesn't seem to hurt her, but I'm looking for advise on what it might be. I'm very cautious about her health.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does it feel hard? Any swelling around the area?

It could be a bug bite or she may have bumped her nose on something.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Doesn't feel hard and there seems to be no swelling. She lets me press on it and manipulate it with no signs of pain.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

How long should I wait for it to go away before talking to the vet?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My guess is that it's a sebaceous cyst. But I'm not a vet. If it is a cyst, it should respond to warm compresses. Might be worth a call to vets office to ask if you should bring her in. He/she would likely manipulate it, them do a needle aspiration for testing. Maybe do the warm compresses for a few days, then take her in if there is no change or it gets larger?


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll try that this evening.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it's a mosquito bite (that's what it looks like) - it will be gone in a few hours, definitely by tomorrow. 

If it's still there in a couple days and/or gets bigger - go to the vet.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Could also be a deer fly or a horse fly bite--they're thick up here this year and they always go for my dogs' heads and noses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

I would make an appt. and have the vet look at it, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

It's been a few days - do you know what this is yet??


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I spoke with my vet on the phone today about it. I told her that it hadn't grown at all in the last week, and it wasn't causing any pain. I'm going to watch it for a few more days and then go to the vet if I need to.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She still has it? 

I'd take her in to have it checked..... it might be nothing, but it probably would be a relief to have them tell you it's just a cyst? As opposed to something that needs a biopsy?


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I may be dropping by the vet tomorrow evening on the way to a new training center (we need her shot records from the vet) and I'll see if they can look at it in passing and tell me whether I should come in for a full visit or not.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

So this evening, Luna and I found ourselves at the vet. We were picking up her shot records for a training class (which we didn't make it when my car's engine died in the vet's parking lot). I decided to have the bump on her nose looked at while waiting for a tow truck. The vet check it for a minute, looked at it, double checked it and then shaved the fur on the area. Turns out it was just a weird way the fur was growing that made it look, and feel like a lump. I will gladly take looking dumb in front of the vet to Luna being healthy any day.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to see a photo from the top of her nose once the hair grows back. My Hazel used to have a zipper and swirl cowlick. The cowlick was right in the middle of her snout. Those swirls are precious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My Dog Died (Apr 7, 2019)

*Get Help!*

My golden died from cancer on his nose. I would go to the vet, if they say it is nothing, go to another vet(The vet I went to said it was fine but it was not). If the other vet says its nothing give it 2 or more weeks and if it hasn't gone away by then go back to the vet.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My Dog Died said:


> My golden died from cancer on his nose. I would go to the vet, if they say it is nothing, go to another vet(The vet I went to said it was fine but it was not). If the other vet says its nothing give it 2 or more weeks and if it hasn't gone away by then go back to the vet.


Welcome. I am sorry for the loss of your pup. You may want to start a new thread to share your pups story. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I'm glad everything went well at the vets..yes, it's always better to be safe than sorry......


----------



## GoldenOwner97 (27 d ago)

Hi I woke up and saw a big bump on my dogs nose. It is hard to the touch and there is no redness. Any advice or pictures would be helpful. It is cold out so I don’t think it would be an insect bite.


----------

